# Any LBI Group Rides



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

I am heading down to LBI for Memorial Day Weekend and was wondering if anybody knew of any group rides. I looked up some local bike shops on the island, but none of them have web sites.

Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Do you have a death wish??


----------



## milnergroup (Aug 20, 2010)

*No Groups*



SeaRay said:


> I am heading down to LBI for Memorial Day Weekend and was wondering if anybody knew of any group rides. I looked up some local bike shops on the island, but none of them have web sites.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I also looked for group rides on the island and found none. I'll also be there this Memorial Day weekend. I usually do half the island 17mi (south side) - takes me about an hour. 

Here it is on GC: connect.garmin.com/activity/166325032 

On Sunday I will probably do the whole island.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

milnergroup:

Was just looking on Strava and it looks like you just rode to LBI from Randolph. Am I correct? I am also party of the Marty's Group on Strava (Ryan Feeney).

I am looking to ride the entire island Saturday AM and Sunday AM as well - maybe we can meet up?

Let me know.

P.S. -- nice job on the ride down to LBI!


----------



## milnergroup (Aug 20, 2010)

SeaRay said:


> milnergroup:
> 
> Was just looking on Strava and it looks like you just rode to LBI from Randolph. Am I correct? I am also party of the Marty's Group on Strava (Ryan Feeney).
> 
> ...


Hi,

I did not do that Randolph - LBI ride yet. I just mapped it for analysis. 
Planning to do that sometime in July. 

Sunday AM is good for me to do the full island ride. 
Let me know where you are staying and we'll decide on a starting point and time. 

BTW: I'm on Centre street in Beach Haven, next to the Sea Shell.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks!

I am staying up in Harvey Cedars at Maris Stella. Maybe we can meet at Ron Jons - that would add a few miles for both of us. Your call, does not matter to me. The earlier the better but I can work around your schedule. You can text me at 973.725.2658 - not sure if I have internet in the house I am staying at.

Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## milnergroup (Aug 20, 2010)

SeaRay said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am staying up in Harvey Cedars at Maris Stella. Maybe we can meet at Ron Jons - that would add a few miles for both of us. Your call, does not matter to me. The earlier the better but I can work around your schedule. You can text me at 973.725.2658 - not sure if I have internet in the house I am staying at.
> 
> ...


How about 8:30am at Ron Jons. From there we will go to the South end in Holgate, then turn around and go to the light house. After that we'll head back south towards Ron Jons. At this point you can drop off in Harvey Cedars or finish off at Ron Jons.

Let me know if that's ok with you and if the time is good (do you want to start earlier or later, etc)

I'll Private message you my contact info, I'm not yet comfortable publicly posting my phone number :blush2:


----------

